# Money Clips?



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

So, I've been contemplating purchasing a money clip for some time, and would like some advice. (I tend to ruminate on possible new acquisitions for a while!) How many of you chaps have them, and how useful are they? What are their advantages and disadvantages compared to wallets? Is there a drawback with essentially having a wad of bills in your pocket, versus having them secured in a wallet? Do money clips bend out of shape after a while? If so, what's their expected shelf life? I'd like something that will last for several years (decades..) if I do take the plunge!

Finally, any recommended brands?


----------



## At Law (Apr 15, 2008)

I have carried a money clip for many years. My father has carried one
for as long as I can remember. I like them
because they separate your cash from wallet making
cash a lot easier to access.

In addition, it is a much more polished presentation when
purchasing a single malt scotch for yourself or a G&T for
your lady.

My parents gave me a Tiffany money clip in 2000 with my
initials hand engraved in it (be sure to have your initials
hand engraved and not machine engraved). Nine years later,
it is still looking excellent and working well. 

The model I received has a roller incorporated in its design which eliminates the need to bend the clip when using. Tiffany still sells this
money clip today.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

I carried a wallet in my back pocket for many years. I received a credit card case several years ago as a Christmas gift. I decided to use that in conjunction with a money clip. I have become a big fan. Much less bulky than a wallet. 

I used an inexpensive leather clip for a while. I decided to purchase a nicer clip from STP and have been very happy.


----------



## Arid (Feb 13, 2007)

+1 for Tiffany money clip.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

I used a money clip for a while, it drove me nuts because it restricted how much junk I could carry around. I now have moved back into my wallet, and I can carry all the cards and papers I want to. Although, my current wallet is smaller than my previous one so I have scaled down slightly. I've always thought of money clips as, for lack of a better phrase, not elegant in appearance. When you take it out of your pocket your money is all crinkley(sp?) and looks messy. This always used to happen to me, but I'd carry other things in the same pocket, so I'm sure that didn't help any. I think money clips are for the minimalists among us. I, on the other hand, am not one of those people...so it just didn't work out. 

I guess if you want one, I'd go with one from Tiffany's. I like their sterling silver jewelry and accessories.


----------



## Jack1425 (Sep 19, 2008)

Interesting thread, and one upon which I have spent some contemplation. I am looking forward to reading others views. 

Currently my wallet is much too big for either trouser pocket or jacket and this poses obvious issues. I am also searching for a long wallet similar to a checkbook holder in style but not for that purpose. A wallet that would slip nicely into a jacket pocket comfortably. Add to that a quality money clip and the bases are covered..

Good Hunting.. Jack


----------



## At Law (Apr 15, 2008)

Mannix said:


> I used a money clip for a while, it drove me nuts because it restricted how much junk I could carry around. I now have moved back into my wallet, and I can carry all the cards and papers I want to. Although, my current wallet is smaller than my previous one so I have scaled down slightly. I've always thought of money clips as, for lack of a better phrase, not elegant in appearance. When you take it out of your pocket your money is all crinkley(sp?) and looks messy. This always used to happen to me, but I'd carry other things in the same pocket, so I'm sure that didn't help any. I think money clips are for the minimalists among us. I, on the other hand, am not one of those people...so it just didn't work out.
> 
> I guess if you want one, I'd go with one from Tiffany's. I like their sterling silver jewelry and accessories.


You must carry a wallet as well as a money clip for all of your
other personal items.
Regarding the bills being wrinkled, you simply iron them before
you put them in your money clip.


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

At Law said:


> Regarding the bills being wrinkled, you simply iron them before
> you put them in your money clip.





At Law in another thread said:


> sometimes wear a polo (popped) with two RLP oxfords over it and pop
> the collars on the oxfords.


I gotta say, to both statements, ''Really?".


----------



## At Law (Apr 15, 2008)

Sometimes a little humor never hurts.

I never iron my money--I always send it out.

I frankly do not understand how money gets too wrinkled
to put in your pocket.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

I carry a small wallet and this "Sportsman's Clip."



..and I still usually am holding a half dozen singles (or equivalently, HK$20 notes) in either front pocket.

Its nice to keep a couple of notes there (of appropriate size) but I dont find that it replaces the wallet or really keeps my front pockets any neater.


----------



## Pitt 84 (Feb 22, 2009)

*A clean line*

Gentelmen;

I find carrying a money clip & small card carrier insures I only carry essential items...nothing superfluios. These small items carried in my front pockets don't ruin the line of my trews.

As for wrinkled bills, use Starbucks (or similar) giftcard as a stiffener in the clip.

For dress; Tiffinany clip & Davidoff card carrier...routine wear; stainless steel clip & Tumi card carrier. 

Be seeing you!
Pitt 84


----------



## icky thump (Feb 2, 2008)

TweedyDon said:


> So, I've been contemplating purchasing a money clip for some time, and would like some advice. (I tend to ruminate on possible new acquisitions for a while!) How many of you chaps have them, and how useful are they? What are their advantages and disadvantages compared to wallets? Is there a drawback with essentially having a wad of bills in your pocket, versus having them secured in a wallet? Do money clips bend out of shape after a while? If so, what's their expected shelf life? I'd like something that will last for several years (decades..) if I do take the plunge!
> 
> Finally, any recommended brands?


I carry a Tiffany money clip and thin wallet for basic ID.

In my wallet is a bank card, one credit card, license, registration, train ticket and work ID.

I found that the wallet got too fat when I stuck money in it, as I was usually putting big wads of wrinkled singles in it. If I put the wrinkled ones between my crisp twenties they seem to straighten out during the long periods of time they sit in my pocket.

I bought the Tiffany money clip about ten years ago. The customer before me at Tiffany was a young man who had cracked his money clip, who was very pleased that Tiffany replaced his free of charge.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks, chaps, for your responses! Could anyone add to At Law's and Icky Thump's accounts of the longevity of money clips?


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

At Law said:


> The model I received has a roller incorporated in its design which eliminates the need to bend the clip when using. Tiffany still sells this money clip today.


Could you please post a link to this model? Is it the "Atlas" model? Thank you!


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I tried a money clip, but couldn't get the hang of it. I still had to carry a wallet for my drivers license, insurance card, building ID, debit/credit cards, and kid photo. And I never got smooth about extracting and replacing bills into the clip, say while at the park juggling a messenger bag, a kite, two bottles of water and an enthusiastic 8 year old ready for whatever I'm buying next.

I have a friend who simply wraps rubber bands (the tiny, strong transparent ones for hair) around his bills, which wrap around his credit cards. He plops that into his front pocket and doesn't bother with a wallet. 

My question is what to bring while jogging.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The money clip I carry these days was a gift from my wife...and quite possibly a gentle jab at the time I spend in these fora! It is a sterling/stainless combo, smooth finish rectangle, with two vertically placed sterling cables placed at the open end of the clip. It is engraved with my initials followed by my nickname... CJM (AKA: Eagle)!


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

At Law said:


> You must carry a wallet as well as a money clip for all of your
> other personal items.
> Regarding the bills being wrinkled, you simply iron them before
> you put them in your money clip.


LOL I iron enough how it is, I don't need hard currency to be added to the list. If I had to carry a wallet and a money clip, as you say, I'd just skip the money clip and stick with the wallet. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## BPH (Mar 19, 2007)

At Law said:


> Sometimes a little humor never hurts.
> 
> I never iron my money--I always send it out.
> 
> ...


My advice is that when it gets wrinkled just pass it on to someone else in exchange for goods or services. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

At Law said:


> I frankly do not understand how money gets too wrinkled
> to put in your pocket.


whew, you had me worried.


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

By the way, as someone mentioned earlier, the alternative that I employ to a money clip/wallet combo is a 'thin wallet' tha carries folded bills and only 2 or 3 cards.

Last year I aquired a knock off version of the "the Hartmann Weekend Wallet" and love it.


----------



## babycatcher (Apr 6, 2008)

I have carried a money clip and a small card case in my left front pocket since I was in college. I still have the same clip (made by Tiffany and also sold by Brooks Bros.) for the past 20+ years:

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Merchant_Id=1&Section_Id=685&Product_Id=1159401&Parent_Id=228&default_color=As-shown

I go through card cases every few years, but I think the latest one, made by Alden in shell cordovan, will last much longer than that.

The money clip/card case combo forces me to only carry things I truly need.


----------



## At Law (Apr 15, 2008)

TweedyDon said:


> Could you please post a link to this model? Is it the "Atlas" model? Thank you!


Tweedy Don,

Here is the model I have been eloquently using for nine years.
I highly recommend it.

https://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/It..._params=s+5-p+2-c+288142-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## At Law (Apr 15, 2008)

At Law said:


> Tweedy Don,
> 
> Here is the model I have been eloquently using for nine years.
> I highly recommend it.
> ...


Of course, complete the look by having your initials, or mine,
hand engraved on the face of the clip. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

I retired my about a year ago. I realized that I didn't need all the junk that accumulated over time...

I have moved to the for everyday use:

and have a few money clips that alternate when stepping out on the town:

1.

2. Tiffany & Co. engine turned money clip (it was a groomsman's gift):


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

I've used my Tiffany money clip for close to 20 years now. My father has probably had his well over 30 years. No complaints with longevity.


----------



## Markus (Sep 14, 2004)

*Question -*

What is this thing you call "money"?


----------



## theshoemart.com (Jan 9, 2009)

I used to have a money clip, but had to go back to a wallet. I just had too much stuff to carry. I think they look great, but it just wasn't functional for me.


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

I received a money clip as a gift a little while ago. At first I wasn't sure what to do with it, though now I'm glad that I got it as I think I stumbled on the perfect system.

- I keep my money clip in my front right pocket at all times; it has my cash and my primary credit card, as well as a business card (the business card comes in very handy for entering into the free drawings while getting lunch at Cosi, Chipotle, etc.)

- I have this wallet as well:

https://www.tumi.com/meridian/removable-passcase-id-100735/

The removable passcase component has my metro card, license, second credit card, and ATM card while the main wallet has receipts and various other less often used cards. I keep the wallet in my laptop case when going to and from work/traveling and never really carry the whole thing around with me day to day. Usually day to day I just carry around the passcase component.

So, it's the equivalent of a money clip and card case except I have a larger wallet (which can hold the card case) to carry random other cards.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Hayek said:


> - I keep my money clip in my front right pocket at all times; it has my cash and my primary credit card, as well as a business card (the business card comes in very handy for entering into the free drawings while getting lunch at Cosi, Chipotle, etc.)


In college, I used to carry a money clip in a similar fashion. (I've since gone back to simply carrying my bills folded around my credit card and i.d. in my front pocket -- not very civilized, I know, but I don't like bulky wallets or cumbersome clips.) In any event, someone gave me a really nice-looking Coach leather money clip with a magnetic closure. I made the bone-headed mistake of putting my credit cards in there (with bills folded around them), and it zeroed out all the data on the cards' magnetic strips -- not a good experience.


----------



## doublebucklemonk (Feb 15, 2009)

I use a small front pocket wallet that has a money clip built it. It is a simple card holder, with a clip on the back and works quite well for me. Don't remember the brand, just some cheap thing I picked up somewhere.


----------



## 88 Pelican (Dec 8, 2008)

I generally carry a checkbook wallet in the pocket of my jacket during the week, and I've used a money clip for years on the weekends - normally I just carry my license, one credit card, and my cash in it.

I have a Tiffany's clip that I've had for about 5 years. I had an identical one before that that lasted about 6 months - I was trying to carry too much stuff in it and it broke. But the store replaced it free of charge, and I've learned not to overstuff it.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Markus said:


> What is this thing you call "money"?


I hear you on that--although maybe for a reason you didn't intend! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## gtguyzach (Nov 18, 2006)

I use a combination card holder and money clip like a few other gentlemen mentioned above. I've had mine for probably three - four years and it has taken quite a bit of abuse is still serviceable. Maybe one day I'll switch to the separate money clip and card holder. I do like the Tiffany models.

Here is my wallet/money clip:

https://www.coach.com/online/handbags/-men_walletscardcases-10551-10051-90-en?t1Id=82&t2Id=90&tier=2

It is the water buffalo money clip card card case I believe. You can find it even cheaper if there is a Coach outlet nearby.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Jack1425 said:


> Interesting thread, and one upon which I have spent some contemplation. I am looking forward to reading others views.
> 
> Currently my wallet is much too big for either trouser pocket or jacket and this poses obvious issues. I am also searching for a long wallet similar to a checkbook holder in style but not for that purpose. A wallet that would slip nicely into a jacket pocket comfortably. Add to that a quality money clip and the bases are covered..
> 
> Good Hunting.. Jack


My regular wallet is a black leather from Louis Vuitton - the textured "Taiga" material. My previous wallet was otherwise identical in dark green, and gave me about ten years of service. I bought the black one when I thought it was near time to toss the green one, but the thing kept lasting - with exchange rates, inflation, and the shortage of skilled labor, LV double their prices while I had a brand new wallet sitting in a box ready for use.

For times when I'm not wearing a jacket, I have a smaller credit card case in the same material - it's plenty big for my drivers' license, insurance card, AAA card, AmEx, one Visa, and some cash.

I gave a friend a Tiffany money clip with a roller - it's designed by Paloma Picasso and I think it's called "Paloma's Groove." Turned out the salesperson at Tiffany's knew my friend but hadn't talked to him in years, so a friendship was rekindled. He passed away only a few months later, and the salesperson was the one who called me. I happened to be near Tiffany's when I got the call, so I dropped by. Walking in from the parking lot I found an identical money clip with someone else's initials hand-engraved on it.


----------



## ShortStocky (Sep 22, 2008)

Many money clips I used in the past suffered from a lack of clamping force. The magnetic clips simply weren't strong enough, and the other clamping clips often were difficult to use in terms of insertion of money and/or cards. From a purely practical standpoint, I love the Duckbill Design clips. Not beautiful, but they simply get the job done.

https://www.duckbilldesign.com/products


----------



## altan321 (May 10, 2009)

*Duckbill*

Got to second the Duckbill as a very workable clip. It is extremely well designed and they have great customer service.

A very big plus: the hand engraving is done Ken Brown, who is probably the top calligrapher in the US (had his own show on PBS and a few books.) One of my friends is a calligrapher, and she immediately knew he was.

https://www.duckbilldesign.com/


----------



## donk93953 (Feb 8, 2007)

Thirty year old Tiffany money clip.
Worked for my father. 
Works for me.


----------



## PeterEliot (Jul 9, 2008)

Georgia said:


> I retired my about a year ago. I realized that I didn't need all the junk that accumulated over time...
> 
> I have moved to the for everyday use:
> 
> ...


A note to myself to check these out later.


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

My wife gave me an 18kt gold Tiffany money clip about 40 years ago, It is in the shape of a paper clip and works well. Use it all the time. Whats wrong with pressing wrinkled money? The Duchess of Windsor did it.


----------



## R0ME0 (Feb 10, 2010)

The information on this thread has been very helpful. I've been wanting to replace my old wallent for some time now.

I found what I was looking for.



altan321 said:


> Got to second the Duckbill as a very workable clip. It is extremely well designed and they have great customer service.
> 
> A very big plus: the hand engraving is done Ken Brown, who is probably the top calligrapher in the US (had his own show on PBS and a few books.) One of my friends is a calligrapher, and she immediately knew he was.
> 
> https://www.duckbilldesign.com/


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Tiffany clip and Alden #8 card case. I'm happy with the combination, but as a college student I never really need cash (other than covers).

https://img69.imageshack.us/i/img00230e.jpg/


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Here is my thread with more pictures of the Col. Littleton wallet.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

+1 for Col. Littleton, an amazing company with which to do business. I have the No. 2 Card Wallet with my initials stamped into it. I only keep my credit card, driver's license, and any bills I have (few to none) in it. This keeps it slim.

I prefer to keep it in an inner jacket pocket but don't notice it in my trouser pocket when I do carry it there.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

I hate to be the voice of the opposition, but here it is, and bear in mind, I have no ill will towards the clip user.

• A money clip makes it immediately obvious what and how much you carry. I prefer not to see my money unless I absolutely have to.

• I prefer carrying plastic, as it doesn't put your money front and center. Your financial class is quietly disguised for good or bad. 

• I was raised not to flash money or talk too much about it. The clip seems to draw attention, so I avoid it.

The wallet is quiet, small, and easily put away once it's work is done. I carry a battered Nautica picked up at a bargain in some no-name store. Brown leather, no associations with any level of financial success. 

I like to carry enough to buy a small lunch at the take-out counter and no more.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

I've been carrying this around with 4 cards and a few folded bill stuffed in with it.
https://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=33398207
The inconvenience of having to unfold the bills keeps you from spending too much money. :icon_smile_wink:

However, if you do get a money clip, this is a really great card case.


----------



## Nerev (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm really surprised that people still use a lot of paper money, I guess I'm not too trad on that  I use credit, pay off my bills, and get free money back from either cash back or rebates; I think I've received 4-5 $100 BB gift cards last year.

I tried a money clip, I didn't like it since I ended up shoving my driver's license and credit card in addition to cash. I used a traditional wallet for years, but it got too cluttered and bulged in my pants. I switched to a 2 double sided credit card holder with a small sliver of a pocket in the middle to hold 2-3 bills. This gives me room to hold two credit cards, drivers license, an ATM card, and a $50 which I've had in it since I got it. It is quite small, less than half an inch in width for sure. This gives me room for my leather key holder and business card case.


----------



## 4dgt90 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Jon Hart McClip*

I've never used a money clip as I tend to carry less than $100 cash and use plastic as much as possible. Many of my friends have this which is pretty inexpensive 
and I plan on getting one too for when I really don't feel like carry much more than a credit card, debit card, license, health insurance card, AAA card and some cash which is pretty much the bare minimum for a night out.

Not to stray too far from the topic but I also recommend many prodcuts from this company. It is very popular in Texas. I have the coasters, the shave kit (dop kit), duffle bag, catch all, cool it (koozie) many of which were given by friends as graduation gifts. They also have many items which are great for gifts for girlfriends too.


----------

